# Geber befestigen, nur wie????



## DkSven (4. September 2008)

Hallo 

Habe da ein kleines Problem.
Habe mir ein neues (Gebrauchtes) Boot gekauft, und will den 
Geberkopf am Heck befestigen aber nicht mit ner Stange oder mit einem Saugnapf. Er soll fest angeraucht werden aber ich will keine Löcher in das Heck bohren und dann einfach festschrauben. 
Hat einer ne Idee wie und womit ich das Ding FEST bekomme, ich meine das er auch bei voller Fahrt (35 Ps) nicht abgeht.

Schon mal DANKE für die Tipps!!!


----------



## HD4ever (4. September 2008)

*AW: Geber befestigen, nur wie????*

wird dir wohl nix anderes übrig bleiben als festschrauben ! 
es sei denn du willst ne Geberstange nehmen die du dann immer wieder reinholst wenn du dann den Hebel auf den Tisch legst.
mußt nur nen Dichtmittel ( Sikaflex / Silikon o.ä. ) mit verwenden das die 2 kleinen Löcher dann auch dicht sind .....
oder wenn du die Möglichkeit an deinem Boot hast kannst du den Schwinger am Bootsboden auch festkleben.
Funktioniert halt nur nicht bei nem doppelten Rumpf.
glaub nicht das kleben o.ä. außen am Boot auf Dauer halten wird |kopfkrat


----------



## DkSven (4. September 2008)

*AW: Geber befestigen, nur wie????*

Geberstange geht voll nicht.

Mein Alter Herr hat nur angst das sich das Sili in den Löcher mit der Zeit los rüttelt oder durch das Meerwasser auf lange Sicht angegriffen wird.

Was für ein Sili hast du genommen um die Plexi an zu kleben.
Ich würde da so ein Sili nehmen was für Salzwasser Aquarien benutzt wird um die Scheiben zu kleben.


----------



## tozi (17. September 2008)

*AW: Geber befestigen, nur wie????*

hallo,
wäre doch möglich mit 2 starken neodym-magneten oder? einer innen, einer aussen, sollte halten.
gruß tom


----------



## gpsjunkie (17. September 2008)

*AW: Geber befestigen, nur wie????*

Arrrghhhh Silikon und Boot???? Geht gar nicht. Entweder Sikaflex oder Fix-Tec takeseal klebt super und ist auch überlakierbar. Ich nehm es auch als dichtmasse.

Suche im Boote-Forum mal nach Silikon, und nimm bitte wenistens Sikaflex.


----------



## HD4ever (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Geber befestigen, nur wie????*

will nun am neuen Boot auch nicht mehr Löcher bohren :m
hab mir ne kleine Siebdruck-Platte mit versenkten Schrauben/Muttern zusammen geschnitzt ...
2 für den Echolotgeber, 2 für den Geschwindigkeitsmesser.
die Platte werde ich mit Sikaflex aufkleben, dann die 2 Geber befestigen .... das sollte doch klappen denke ich #6


----------



## Schnauzer (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Geber befestigen, nur wie????*

Hallo 
Ich habe mit Gebern am Heck nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.
Funktioniert bei mir nur bei langsammer Fahrt
sobald ich schneller fahre sehe ich Fischschwärme ohne Ende.Dann habe ich den Geber mit einer Stange mitte Boot befestigt und einwandfrei.Aber halt umständlich.
Mich wundert das andere Fischer nicht auch das Problem haben.Vermutlich durch Luftblasen verursacht.


----------



## Torsk_SH (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Geber befestigen, nur wie????*

Jochen hat absolut Recht, Boot und Silikon gehören nicht zusammen!
Wenn dann Silkaflex oder diese Pantera Schmiere.

Ich habe ganz normal angeschraubt. Also Löcher gebohrt, gesäubert, mit weißem 
Sika gefüllt, Schrauben mit Sika beschmiert und dann den Geber angeschraubt. 

Das überquellende Sika am Ende schön glatt gewischt und gut ist.


----------

